# GCCF reg Bengal brothers in need of living home Staffordshire



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Would anyone


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Some photos xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi 
Might be helpful if you state the reason for rehoming and if they are up to date with vaccinations. Do they get on with other cats or do they need to the only cats in the household?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

...............


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

They're beautiful, have you spoken to their breeder to see if they would take them back? I know with my Ragdoll I signed a contract so that she would go back to the breeder if I couldn't keep her at any point.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Are you rehoming your dog as well?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

............


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Have you contacted any of the various Bengal rescues? Look on the GCCF website for the breed club or clubs.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Your breeder may be able to recommend a home for them though. Often, we have large waiting lists of people wanting cats, so it's worth contacting them. You also signed a contract to say you would, I'm guessing.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jen26 said:


> Thanks, rehoming due to no fault of there own,* I work nights and have a young daughter and there just not getting the attention they deserve.* They are fine with our labrador and have lived with other cats in the past but would just need time and patience to settle in. They are due there vaccinations but up to date with flea and worm treatments. Both are microchipped, no behavioural problems, just the usual Bengal temperament.


Are you rehoming the dog as well?



Jen26 said:


> *No, just the cats*. I havnt spoke to the breeder but I wouldn't send them there. Too many other cats crammed in a small house, wouldn't be fair in them x


I am wondering how you have time for a dog, but not two cats, which actually need less looking after than a dog, seeing as you dont need to actually walk them etc.

If you signed a contract with a registered breeder, you are obliged (morally, at least) to contact the breeder before rehoming them.

All GCCF breeders would want first choice on having their cats back if they needed to be rehomed.

Have you re-read the contract you signed with your breeder and at least let them know of your intentions?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

............


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Jen26 said:


> My dog has alot of health problems and believe it or not he is easier for me to cope with than the cats. Anyone who has had bengals will know they aren't your regular kind of cats and my circumstances have vastly changed since I had them 7 years ago.
> I have now emailed the breeder but no reply, at the time I had them no contract was signed and she had cats everywhere, in cages , they all had runny eyes and I came out with poo on me after a cat sat on my lap with diarrhoea, and I don't mean runs, I mean small cages, the house stank to high heaven and when I got them home I was back and forwards to the vets with them for months with diarrhoea and eye infections, so I do have there best intentions at heart and would never send them back there.
> Feel free to judge me but Iam just asking for help, it's not a decision I am taking lightly and I would only let them go to someone who can give them a better home than me. Hope that clears a few things up


Blimey that sounds terrible :sad:
Did you reported this 'breeder' to the GCCF or RSPCA at the time? Those poor cats!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

No I thought about it but I just couldn't bring myself to do it. There were litters of kittens with mom in cat carriers so I really don't think she will be too bothered about my two. 
Iam not going to turf them out on the street and if a home can't be found they will stay with me x


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jen26 said:


> My dog has alot of health problems and believe it or not he is easier for me to cope with than the cats. Anyone who has had bengals will know they aren't your regular kind of cats and my circumstances have vastly changed since I had them 7 years ago.
> I have now emailed the breeder but no reply, at the time I had them no contract was signed and she had cats everywhere, in cages , they all had runny eyes and I came out with poo on me after a cat sat on my lap with diarrhoea, and I don't mean runs, I mean small cages, the house stank to high heaven and when I got them home I was back and forwards to the vets with them for months with diarrhoea and eye infections, so I do have there best intentions at heart and would never send them back there.
> Feel free to judge me but Iam just asking for help, it's not a decision I am taking lightly and I would only let them go to someone who can give them a better home than me. Hope that clears a few things up


Thank you for explaining - I hope you find them a lovely home.

Have you contacted any rescues that could maybe help advertise them for you, while you keep them at home until a suitable home comes up?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks, I havnt tried any rescues as yet as I was hoping to find them a home myself. I will give the Bengal cat club a call tomorrow though as they might be able to help


----------

